# ?

## James007

,       .      ,  .             ...  
,        ?
          ?

----------


## Y.

. ,       .        (, ).     ,             .     ,          .

----------


## marina_bukh

Y.              500-600 .      .        :yes:

----------

-   ,             . :Wow:

----------


## .

,        ,         :Big Grin: 
*James007*,   -  .

----------


## Youlia

> ,        ?


  :yes:

----------


## James007

...    ))) , ,   .       ....

----------

> ,        ,        
> *James007*,   -  .


     ...     ,       ...   ?
 ,  ...

----------


## Y.

,    ,  .          .

----------

,     ..        ))))

----------


## .

*James007* **,      :Frown:

----------


## maxs

-         .

----------

> *James007* **,


 , , ,   ,    !

----------

